# Zombie Grave Escape How-to



## SpookySam

Here is the how-to for my Zombie Grave Escape. I apologize in advance for the lack of detail and absence of pictures.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwpTAra94PKQd2tEQnMtTGQzMEU/edit?pref=2&pli=1

I'll do my best to answer any questions you have.

MOD UPDATE: As of 8/24/16, the link above works and has the how to instructions. Other links referenced in this thread are not effective (RoxyBlue).


----------



## dacostasr

VERY NICE how-to!

THANKS!!!!

Dennis


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice job! I do wish yo had more pics of the zombie "naked" so I could see the mech better, but I'll re-read several more times. Thanks for the how-to!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Ingenious. Great how to. I agree with Sickie about more pics, but that's only because reading is work. lol


----------



## dave the dead

I get this in concept, but I think the shiatsu that I have may have a different type of mechanism in it..... could you describe what the motion of the posts on the shiastsu do? On mine, each side has a post that stays stationary near the bottom, and rotates in a circle at the top....kind of like if you are stirring a martini.....(mmmmm...martini.)


----------



## Seamus

A good idea, done very well. Take a bow!


----------



## SpookySam

dave the dead said:


> I get this in concept, but I think the shiatsu that I have may have a different type of mechanism in it..... could you describe what the motion of the posts on the shiastsu do? On mine, each side has a post that stays stationary near the bottom, and rotates in a circle at the top....kind of like if you are stirring a martini.....(mmmmm...martini.)


Sounds the same as mine. MARTINI TIME!


----------



## cindyt7

Just got here, I heard there were Martini's...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Next to the fru fru drinks.


----------



## dave the dead

Wierd....I can see the head making circles, but I just don't understand the back and forth motion you got out of the arm.....guess I'll just have to try harder (after the martinis wear off)


----------



## SpookySam

dave the dead said:


> Wierd....I can see the head making circles, but I just don't understand the back and forth motion you got out of the arm.....guess I'll just have to try harder (after the martinis wear off)


The back and forth motion comes from the conduit twisting on the moving post. The plumber's tape controls and limits this twisting motion. Without it, the arm would be going in a 360 degree arc all the way around the massager. It is difficult to explain, but much easier to setup than it looks.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

WHERE'S THE pdf?


----------



## SpookySam

The file hosting I stuck this on seems to be unreliable at best. If anybody has a suggestion of another hosting site to use, tell me. Otherwise, I'll be happy to email the PDF to anybody that PMs me with an email address.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

Email it to me and I will post it for you.  
[email protected]


----------



## SpookySam

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> Email it to me and I will post it for you.
> [email protected]


Just sent it. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## dacostasr

Trying to adjust mine...having a hard time...he hit me like 3-4 times! LOL

Here is a video of where I'm at with it...


----------



## SpookySam

dacostasr said:


> Trying to adjust mine...having a hard time...he hit me like 3-4 times! LOL
> 
> Here is a video of where I'm at with it...


Man, yours looks ANGRY! I like it.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*For those of you that had a hard time seeing SpookySam's project,
Please click on the following link.*
http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/yourwebpage8.msnw


----------



## Hellrazor

OMG that is AMAZING! Cool. Gotta add that to 2009 props list! Super!


----------



## dubbax3

That is just amazing. Great movement.


----------



## remylass

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> *For those of you that had a hard time seeing SpookySam's project,
> Please click on the following link.*
> http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/yourwebpage8.msnw


I am really interested in making this prop. However, none of the links are working for me anymore. I used this one at msn last week to take a look, and it worked fine. Now it gives me a message saying it is gone. Does anyone have the instructions for this?


----------



## joker

I just tried it and it didn't work. Did some searching and found the same link http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/yourwebpage8.msnw and it worked. Maybe they're having issues with their server. Try the link again.


----------



## kevin242

same here, broken links. -sniff sniff-


----------



## joker

I hope SpookySam doesn't mind, but I was able to access the files for that page and uploaded them so you could access the tutorial. See link below:
Spooky Sam's Zombie Grave Escape


----------



## remylass

joker said:


> I hope SpookySam doesn't mind, but I was able to access the files for that page and uploaded them so you could access the tutorial. See link below:
> Spooky Sam's Zombie Grave Escape


Thanks so much! The msn link started working more than it did before for me, but it is having a problem loading. They must be having issues. The other one works fine. This project is top on my to do list this year.

You have saved the day, joker.


----------



## joker

You're welcome. This was probably the easiest and most rewarding props I've ever done. It's my favorite prop so far atleast for the one's I've been able to build.


----------



## SpookySam

Big thanks to Joker!


----------



## sharpobject

Cool prop - maybe I can even handle this one. I'm putting it on my list for next year. Thanks Spooky Sam. Thanks also to Joker and Procrastinator for the links.


----------



## kevin242

Three cheers for Joker!


----------



## corner haunt

This thing is PIIIIIIIIIISED off! :jol:


dacostasr said:


> Trying to adjust mine...having a hard time...he hit me like 3-4 times! LOL
> 
> Here is a video of where I'm at with it...


----------



## hpropman

Is that sound file available it fits the prop perfectly. Can I get a copy of the sound file please?


----------



## SpookySam

The sound file I used came from the website Sounddogs.com Do a search for 'Zombie' and you'll find a nice selection.


----------



## joker

Here's the one I used. http://amazingsounds.iespana.es/frankenstein.wav

The sound file I play looped on my mp3 player(continuously) and then I used a motion sensor to trigger the massager, light, and pc speakers.


----------



## hpropman

Thanks joker I may use that one but I still like SpookySam's better. Hey SS I went to the sounddog site and went through about 450 files for zombies twice but I still could not find it. Can you help me narrow it down some or maybe just email me the file I would appreciate it. I did find some nice scary sounds there.


----------



## mroct31

I looked at those sounds as well and the closest I could find was this one Zombie Dog Aggressive Vocals, Interior, Roomy Reflections. I searched based on the time of the clip as 3 secs. or less seemed to short and above 8 secs. seemed to long. So in the clips that fell in the time frame I was using this seemed most likely the winner.

I've built one of these this year myself and am very happy with the effect. If you do decide to build one I'll add that the movement, at least for me, was all based on the placement and securing of the plumbers tape. Too loose and you get to much movement. It takes just a little adjustment to get the movement just right and to be honest I would have guessed I had it a bit to tight but when I turned it on, it's just the amount of movement I envisioned. For the impact I believe this prop will bring to the haunt vs build time, effort, cost...it's a no brainer!


----------



## dynoflyer

Very nice, even without the martinis.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

This looks like a really awesome scare. Hooked up to a motion sensor! Sweet. I'm now looking to see where I can find a Shiatsu massager. Anyone know of a good source? I've been looking on ebay but I'm not sure if there's a specific model that we're supposed to use. Some are a lot older then others lol.


----------



## Fetch

I was in a Good Will store today looking for prop clothing, and ran across a Shiatsu for 3 bucks! Needless to say, I'm building one of these this weekend.


----------



## lowdwnrob

corner haunt said:


> This thing is PIIIIIIIIIISED off! :jol:


X2


----------



## remylass

Fetch said:


> I was in a Good Will store today looking for prop clothing, and ran across a Shiatsu for 3 bucks! Needless to say, I'm building one of these this weekend.


Very jealous. I am knee deep in looking for a used one.


----------



## mroct31

Systematic Chaos said:


> This looks like a really awesome scare. Hooked up to a motion sensor! Sweet. I'm now looking to see where I can find a Shiatsu massager. Anyone know of a good source? I've been looking on ebay but I'm not sure if there's a specific model that we're supposed to use. Some are a lot older then others lol.


Here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HoMedics-SM-100...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

And here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HoMedics-SM-100...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Only one's on ebay right now.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

I found three yesterday at our second hand store. I only bought one but should have maybe bought a spare. Good place to check for them.


----------



## hpropman

I just picked one up from Ebay. Just under 20  After Halloween I bet they will go down again. we will have to keep an eye on them. There was a bunch more when I looked last.


----------



## Lilly

great how too..
both of the vids on here are cool


----------



## BTH

I love this prop so I built one rom this tutorial. Haven't dressed him or added sound yet. Can't figure out how to span the gap where his shoulder should be. Anyway here is my version. 
Zombie Escape video by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/100_4185


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Looks great BTH - I like the movement. I'm all set to put mine together but can't for the life of me find the 90 & 45 degree elbow fittings for the grey 1/2" PVC pipe. If anyone can point me in the right direction I might actually be able to finish this prop in time.


----------



## cqedens137

Uruk-Hai said:


> Looks great BTH - I like the movement. I'm all set to put mine together but can't for the life of me find the 90 & 45 degree elbow fittings for the grey 1/2" PVC pipe. If anyone can point me in the right direction I might actually be able to finish this prop in time.


just use regular plumbing fittings. the grey pipe is designed for electrical wire to pass thru so the elbows are big.


----------



## SpookySam

Thanks to Sickie Ickie, you can now view the how-to here:

http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse...e how-to.pdf


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

SpookySam said:


> Thanks to Sickie Ickie, you can now view the how-to here:
> 
> http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse...e how-to.pdf


FYI dead link. You can buy the SM-100 version of the Shiatsu. I bought 2 from ebay for $22 each. There are similar versions out there that look similar, not sure how the movement on them would be. Just keep watching ebay though, they are on there all the time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Try this one: http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/zombie_grave_escape/zombie how-to.pdf


----------



## stick

Thanks Sickie Ickie i printed that out and will be making me one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Too good a how to for it to be lost..


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

as soon as I find one of these Shiatsu massages I'm going to get busy!


----------



## stick

Got me a massager today will start building it this week.


----------



## eanderso13

Has anyone else had trouble finding the plastic plumber's tape? The Home Despot near me didn't seem to have it...do I need to look at a smaller hardware store, like Ace?


----------



## hpropman

I found mine at home depot (BORG - Big Orange retail giant- resistance is futile). It was in the plumbing section near the pipe fittings. It is called strapping tape it is used to hang pipes. I comes in a roll about 3 inches wide in a white and clear plastic bag. I found it on the pegboard in that section. Lowes should have it as well it is a fairly common item.


----------



## joker

Sickie Ickie said:


> Try this one: http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/zombie_grave_escape/zombie how-to.pdf


I also posted it a while back as an html document at http://www.evilmanor.com/spookysamszombiegraveescape/


----------



## eanderso13

Hmm...I guess I have to maybe look closer...thanks, hpropman!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

awesome prop


----------



## Erebus

Does anyone have any pictures of their zombie grave escape without clothing on? I am trying to look at the connections at the top but can't find any pictures of it, just writing. Anyone?


----------



## Phil1979

soo cool i think i got one of these massagers last christmas from my wife and never used it when i build this BOY is she gonna be happy I actually used her gift.


----------



## mroct31

I have some pictures that might help you out NTX. They're at Flickr but set up for all to see. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks mroct31, that will help me too. A zombie grave escape is next on my list of props to build.


----------



## mroct31

I just led a build of this for our Cal Haunts meeting this month and it's literally no more that an hour to put together this part of the prop. The "housing" is where the time is really spent on this prop. However, the work vs. effect is so worth it! Here's mine last Halloween:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv4H3bXPliI[/nomedia]


----------



## MBrennan

Great effects! I've never seen the talking pumpkins before...Is there a how-to for them? Gotta make one of those grave escapes too!


----------



## mroct31

There's no how to for the pumpkins, just buy the DVD here in the for sale classifieds from mixitup in the singing pumpkins thread, get a projector and go to town!


----------



## Sledge

Does anyone have any pictures of their zombie grave escape without clothing on? I am trying to look at the connections at the top but can't find any pictures of it, just writing. Anyone?

Thats really perverted! I thought about holding one while I was naked once but never thought about taking a picture while doing it


----------



## Erebus

Look at post #63 on this same page. Click on the link


----------



## Spooky1

Getting the movement right has been a little trickier that I thought it would be. But I think I've got it now. Just have to do the finishing touches on the hand and attach the skull. I've got my wood to build the partial toe pincher (that should be the easy part). So maybe by next weekend I'll have mine in the showroom.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

mroct31 said:


> I just led a build of this for our Cal Haunts meeting this month and it's literally no more that an hour to put together this part of the prop. The "housing" is where the time is really spent on this prop. However, the work vs. effect is so worth it! Here's mine last Halloween:


Nice job Mr. Oct31... you want to send your sources and plans up north for the CalHauntS Norcal group?


----------



## mroct31

Sorry wasn't paying attention to this post and was at Disneyland last Sat-Mon so I wasn't online! Sent you a PM regarding your question.


----------



## Masterofmydomain

What did you use for your hand?


----------



## mroct31

I did the wire hanger, bic pen build covered in latex and cotton balls.

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp


----------



## Cods Haunts

Has any body had troubles with the neck massager motor having the gears stripped out. I've tried 2 of them and they both had the gears stripped out due to the amount of friction required to rotate the head and arm. Is there a stronger motor that anyone knows of to run this thing. I love the effect I just cant keep the motor turning.


----------



## Spooky1

I used a foam skull on mine and had no trouble. How heavy is the head and arm you're using?


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow I havent had anybody ever voice that problem. I think it is just rotten luck. I have 3 props useing the message motor and have not had any problems. Two zombies a stirring witch and still need to make one of those spider victom ones. I have the messager just no time to build. Man I hope you have better luck next time. I'll send some good juju your way.


----------



## SpookySam

I haven't had any problems like that, either. I have my prop set to run only in bursts, though. Continuous duty could cause problems I suppose.


----------



## mroct31

I agree with Sam, only run this in short bursts. My timer was out of wack last year and I stripped one of the gears  from having it run for too long at a time. It ran in 2008 set to about 10-15 sec. bursts and had no problems all night but I think it was running for a minute or more this past year and that led to my problem Luckily, it was easy to find another massager and replace the broken one.


----------



## jdubbya

Okay, so I'm about to tackle one of these next week. The parts list calls for 2 10 foot pieces of conduit? Is this just for the widened end? I'm not seeing 20 feet of pipe used for this thing. Also, I'm now hearing it can't be a continuous running prop. not a problem but I want to make sure this is the case and that by running it continuosly I can strip the gear.
Thanks!


----------



## Spyder

I don't think I ever thanked Spooky Sam for making this very cool prop, in fact this was a FLHaunters M&T project last year. I love mine!
Cods Haunts, I believe your problem may be you have the straps on too tight, that is the only reason I can see for it to strip the gears. When I first made mine I ran it for a couple hours just to make sure everything ran fine and everything checked out.
jdubbya, you will not be needing all 20ft, you need the flared ends plus several inches on the end, depending on how tall/high you make it.

For anyone looking for a How-to with more pics look here:
http://www.spyderwood.com/Grave Grabber.html

Thanks again Sam!
Here's a pic of mine.









Believe me he looks creepier at night with the lights flashing, LOL!


----------



## scarrycher

*need a little help!*

first question is; why cant you just us regular pvc? second, i am trying to make my guy look like he is trying to push his self up out of the ground, I saw this some place (dont rember where) and it was just kind of moving from the shoulders kind of back and fourth???


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I have been keeping a watch for one of those massagers at the thrift store every time I go just for this type of prop... Thanks for the how to once I find one!


----------



## budude

I've been a lurker here for a long time and finally decided to build some decent props this year and this looked like a good one to try. Got my massager from eBay this afternoon so off to Home Depot for the other bits. Thanks for the How-To(s) - they help a lot!


----------



## dudeamis

Spyder thanks for adding this, Sam's links are all dead, so it was nice to add his work through you.


----------



## tbarkdull

*How -to PDF*

If someone can forward Sam's PDF, I will post it to my site and publish the link.


----------



## SpookySam

Hey everybody. Here is a link to the original PDF. Hope it helps!

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwpTAra94PKQd2tEQnMtTGQzMEU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for re-posting this how-to, Sam!


----------

